# Leaving them in the backyard



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

We do. We have 3 dogs (our golden, chocolate lab and JRT). We have a 6' wood fence that allows just enough space to see outside, but not real good seeing in. 

I will tell you though that our JRT dug out one day--and was missing for 3 days. I am sure someone had her in their house and she probably drove them nuts and they finally let her out (after seeing my signs I put up everywhere and ads). She just mysteriously appeared back in our yard. 

And our lab was sitting in our yard waiting for us the other day when we got home. But she had pushed the vent in under the house--and then pushed it out on the other side of the house and got out. Neighbor said she just laid in our front yard and waited. 

We have since made extra precautions and fortunately, these were isolated incidents, but they do happen. We also do not live on a busy road, but still we live in a neighborhood. So it's always a concern. 

I worry about them constantly--but I worry more about them being trapped in the house, God forbid something horrible happen.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I've never left Molly in the garden on her own, but I'm not away from the house for more than a couple of hours at the most and that doesn't happen very often. I know I'd worry about her getting out somehow or my other concern would be someone stealing her. Unfortunately pure breeds can be targeted for theft, it doesn't happen often but it's something that would worry me. Another thing I won't do which I notice a few pet owners do here, is leave her tied up outside a shop/post office/pharmacy whilst the owner goes inside. I'd never forgive myself if someone walked off with her and I know she's such a friendly girl she'd probably happily walk off with a stranger.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*With all due respect*

With all due respect to both of you:

I would NEVER DO THIS!! There are people that steal dogs and sell them to Research Labs, or use them in dog fighting rings!!
A dog is like a child and I know you wouldn't leave your children outside.
Also, if they get out of the yard or someone lets them out or leaves the gate open, they can be killed by a car, or LOST FOREVER!! 
PLEASE look at the LOST AND FOUND section here, to see how it feels to LOSE a dog!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-lost-found/


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Countless times my dad (he has Alzheimer's) has left the gate open and the westies end up sitting on the front porch. Happened once to my 2 and they never left te backyard. I just can't seem to shake them. They want to stay! But I understand that was just lucky. We have also extra checked everything before deciding to leave them there. I jut know thy have such a better time outside. I know this because when I leave them outside for a couple hours when I'm home and they notice me watching threw the window they have that silly grin with the tongue out the side and dirt all over there coats! Which makes me happy


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it worth the risk? We had an incident here where a couple of dogs 'escaped' their backyard and went for a romp in a schoolground. Scaring the kids and adults, resulting in 911 calls that brought the police who shot AT the 'aggressive' dogs. They were rounded up by animal control and the owners recieved almost $1000 in fines but the dogs could have been dead.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldn't. Dogs are safer in the house. Less chance of stuff happening.

But you know... that is how I take care of my dogs. I can guarantee nothing bad will happen to them, because I limit any risks. The more risks you take, you up the chances of something happening to them. That sounds pretty neurotic, but it does come down to common sense. You don't leave computers in the car when you park it in your own driveway. You do not leave your front door unlocked when you go out. 

My neighbor has a privacy fence and they live in a VERY safe area, but again, they've had dead animal parts thrown over that fence by troublemakers. And one time when their one dog got loose (yep, from that fenced in yard), I found a pretty weak spot in that fence even before I found the opening where the dog got through. 

I'm sure seeing your neighbor's dog is outside all the time or whatever that you feel confident that this is normal and nothing has happened to her dog and so nothing will happen to yours. It's probably true, but you are leaving a wider opening for something to happen. And you certainly are depending on your neighbor to keep an eye on your dogs. 

Tags are removed. I know of one dog who got out of his fenced in yard and went running. He apparently was found by a homeless person who took the tags off of his collar. The dog was only returned to the owners because people recognized the dog and the collar. Microchips are only good if the person who finds the dog takes him in to be scanned. If you go on craigslist or whatever other listings people use, they hold the dogs for 1-2 days, and then claiming to be concerned about shelters killing the dogs, they rehome the dog for a fee. 

These things happen in safe areas.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

My neighborhood is pretty safe from dog nappers and the lock helps. 
My dad works during the day so he can't accidentally leave the gates open. 
I'm going to try it for a day and see how it goes. Maybe not everyday just some. Beats being cooped up in a house.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I wouldn't leave my children in the house in a crate while I'm not home but I do leave my dogs there. Unfortunately I can't take them everywhere with me so they have to be left at home. They don't have to be crated anymore so that is a plus but I prefer to leave mine in the house when I have to go out. Mine like it better. They only like being outside if I am there. If I come in they want in. I would say that as long as there are safeguards in place, they should be fine, especially if it is only 3 hours. You run a risk no matter where you leave your dogs. My house could catch fire while my dogs are inside and if I leave them outside they could be stolen, get loose etc.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

My neighbor up at the cottage went to dinner down the road and left her dog at the cottage and a sock or something to dry off on the wood burning stove, she came back and the whole thing was in flamed. The dog died in the fire. I know that's a fluke. But it happens.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Phoebe's mom said:


> My neighbor up at the cottage went to dinner down the road and left her dog at the cottage and a sock or something to dry off on the wood burning stove, she came back and the whole thing was in flamed. The dog died in the fire. I know that's a fluke. But it happens.


That was not a fluke though! That was stupidity. We don't even run the dishwasher when nobody is home. Why the heck would you leave a stove running?!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You need to do what you feel is safest and healthiest for your dogs. For my dogs, I feel being outside in a secure area running and playing in the sunshine is safer than the risk of fires or boredom induced licking, pacing, etc.

Your choices depend on where you live, the neighborhood, the climate etc. A lot of dogs die trapped in burning houses in my area.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sharon - This is off topic, but why do these fires happen? If there are a lot in your area...? 

Are the houses not entirely safe? I guess that's something to consider if you think the house is likely to burn down? And I would be doing what I can to prevent the house fires. If at all possible.  

^ I know with our house it was built by somebody (a crazy guy who cut a LOT of corners, even for the time) prior to current safety codes as far as wiring and electrical work and grounding. Over the past 20+ years we have been slowly replacing and safety-updating everything in the house. We are still finding lights that are fire hazards because of the way they were wired. Or we are taping off plugs that still need to be fixed and should not be used because of the risk. 

We have our furnace and air checked every year. And there are other things that are done...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

No, I would never leave my dogs outside either. I live in the country, neighbors are not close, but stuff happens. Out here I would also have to worry about snake bites. They are safer in the house and I double check to make sure nothing is left on by accident. 
My sister always had a doggy door and left the dogs to go in and out when at work. I would not do that, because I would probably have more critters than the dogs in the house, lol.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

We have a 10 x 10 kennel with a sun cover inside our fenced in backyard. It has a doghouse in it. We leave nylabones and fresh water. I have started to leave my dogs outside, in the kennel, for half a day when it's nice. They love lying in the sun. My husband or I go home at lunch time and bring them in. Olive is fine uncrated but Remington is still in his crate. I feel that they are very safe. We also have a nosy neighbor who lives in front of us (we have a 500 ft driveway) who polices our yard.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would go ahead and lock the locks on the gate. 

I occasionally leave my dogs in the backyard. Actually I did last night. They had been inside all day while I was at work (with Flip penned in his room), I came home for a couple of hours to feed them and let them out, then I had a dinner to go to. I couldn't stand the thought of cooping Flip back up so soon so I let them stay outside while I was gone for a few hours. The other times I might leave the dogs out is when I am going to be gone longer than I am comfortable with not letting them get outside, and I can't get anyone to come over to let them out. Most times if I am going to be gone from home more than a typical work day I will make arrangements for someone to come feed the dogs and let them out, but on those rare occasions where I can't get someone I will leave the dogs outside if the weather is decent.

There are risks no matter what you do. I've heard of way too many house fires. And a real scare for me is if my air conditioner were to stop in the summertime. With temps getting to be over 100, I don't know that my dogs would survive the heat of the day stuck inside without air conditioning. And my air tends to go out once every year or two. So some days I will put a fan blowing on them as a precaution. Then that goes back to if the fan were to short and catch on fire. There's always something.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes the lady was very dumb to leave a sock on the fire stove but it is very hard to time your outing with a wood burning stove. We don't leave our cottage for the weekend with it left on, we take the ashes out and all, but she was just a new cottage owner. 
I left them for about an hour today and when I came back they were just lying in the sunshine. It is a chilly day today 6 degrees (celcius) but they are quite enjoying it.
I took some pictures of what they do out there... Not much lol


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

NEVER if I am not home. Lola could get into trouble in the back yard and I would not be there to save her- anything and I mean ANYTHING can and could happen. I like her safe in the house( protecting the house!) where I know where she is.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> There are risks no matter what you do. I've heard of way too many house fires. And a real scare for me is if my air conditioner were to stop in the summertime. With temps getting to be over 100, I don't know that my dogs would survive the heat of the day stuck inside without air conditioning. And my air tends to go out once every year or two. So some days I will put a fan blowing on them as a precaution. Then that goes back to if the fan were to short and catch on fire. There's always something.


OK. I can see this... 

When it is that hot (well 90's for us, thank goodness it hardly ever touches above 100 - I couldn't live like that), we usually keep the dogs in the basement. If we have a power outage (it rarely happens where I live, but it has), the basement stays cool for a few hours longer than the rest of the house.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

bowdense said:


> We have a 10 x 10 kennel with a sun cover inside our fenced in backyard. It has a doghouse in it. We leave nylabones and fresh water. I have started to leave my dogs outside, in the kennel, for half a day when it's nice. They love lying in the sun. My husband or I go home at lunch time and bring them in. Olive is fine uncrated but Remington is still in his crate. I feel that they are very safe. We also have a nosy neighbor who lives in front of us (we have a 500 ft driveway) who polices our yard.


 
If I had a nice set up like this I would not worry about leaving Lola in the kennel. Loose in the yard.... Never.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack can go in & out during the day as he pleases.We leave the garage door open & a door between the garage & our "man cave" so he can go inside & lay on his couch.I have a great advantage tho or I'd be more apt to make him stay inside.My nieghbor is retired & spends all day either in his garage with the door faceing our house or in his front yard.He loves Jack & watches him constantly.If for some reason he's not going to be home he lets me know & the garage door stays closed but he still can get out on two large gated decks


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - perhaps off topic, but since you asked:

I honestly do not know why there are so many fires it seems to be a rare day when art least one fire is not reported – and only the larger fires make the news. A few of the reasons cited include:
Gas explosions, electrical, smokers, fireplaces, furnaces, carelessness with stoves, ovens and of course arson. This morning there was a house fire after someone smashed a car into a house and the car caught fire. In some neighborhoods the houses are close together so if one house goes up, the fire can travel to other homes. In other areas (like mine), the risk of brush fires can cause homes to be placed at risk.

About the brush fires – some are spontaneous, while others are caused by people that should be arrested – either deliberately setting fires or smoking or not making sure embers are completely out. We have dry and windy conditions today with a rainfall deficit so there are red alerts posted.

Here are a few of the fires going on right now :
Brush fire possibly endangering homes: http://www.wfsb.com/story/17260731/brush-fire-consumes-40-acres-at-devils-hopyard
another from today: http://www.wfsb.com/story/17262122/fire-rips-through-new-london-home
the car caused fire : http://www.wfsb.com/story/17261890/car-crashes-into-building-and-catches-fire
Luckily it appears these fires did not result in any people or pets being killed, but it is something we need to take into consideration. 



Megora said:


> @Sharon - This is off topic, but why do these fires happen? If there are a lot in your area...?
> 
> Are the houses not entirely safe? I guess that's something to consider if you think the house is likely to burn down? And I would be doing what I can to prevent the house fires. If at all possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh brush fires.  Forget if there were smoke or any chance of it coming in the direction of my home, I'm sure I would be downright neurotic. The only time I've actually seen brush fires was down in Orlando. People were pretty relaxed about the smoke in the air, but yeesh.

I would not leave my dogs home alone _ever_ if I lived in that kind of area... 

The following headline... ironic.  

brush-fire-consumes-40-acres-at-devils-hopyard


----------



## Calliesmommy (Feb 27, 2012)

I am the kind that will leave my doors unlocked when I leave, but I would NEVER leave my dogs outside. The likelihood of a fire in the house seems significantly less than the likelihood of a dog getting into trouble outside or something else really bad happening. JMHO.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

In the 20 years, and 5 dogs in that time, we have let our dogs stay in our backyard if we are gone. I trust my neighborhood, know my backyard is safe and secure, and they have full access to extra beds in garage if it is hot, raining, etc. Yes, in the 20 years our dogs have gotten out twice when the gate was left open. A neighbor called my husband from the number on their tags. Yes - I was paniced and sick about it. However, how many times have we read on this forum about the kids or husband leaving the gate open taking out the trash? Everyone was home and no one knew the dogs had gotten out, so accidents do happen. Like some have already said, I actually worry more knowing we have inside cats and there were a fire. Have we ever had a fire? No. But I still think about it. I don't think it is really about being right or wrong here. Everyone has brought up very good points and suggestions for a new person considering leaving their dogs out for the first time. Based on that we then all make our own decisions.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

If you have a safe and secure yard, absolutely! Our dogs have always stayed outside while we work, unless they have had a procedure where they need to wear a cone on their heads. They love being outdoors. I also feel they are safer out back incase of a fire. I can't imagine them being cooped up in the house all day while we work. Being out in the back as never been a cause for worry.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I can't imagine leaving your dogs outside,and being gone,would worry me to death.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

We would only be leaving them outside for a couple hours when the temp is above 5 and when it is sunny as the only shelter right now is under the deck and under the extension of the kitchen. We will be getting dog houses if this works out.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Phoebe's mom said:


> Does anyone leave their dogs in the backyard during the day?
> The weather is getting better and my dogs love being outside. The backyard is secure and safe the worst they could do is dig, we have some safe dog stuff that extends the fence into the ground. Both have been trained not to bark, both microchipped and have tags. I have been letting them out during the day for longer periods of time without me.
> My neighbor leaves his dog outside while at work and has had no problems.
> I am only at work for Max 3 hours at a time. They could come with me but they prefer it in the backyard and being outside.
> ...



I would not worry myself if I had someone checking on them every hour and would only be gone for 3 hrs at a time. It sounds like your yard is secure. I would get actual locks for the gate just to be on the safe side. I would imagine if your neighbor heard noise coming from your yard they would investigate and call you if their was a problem.

If I had a fenced yard I know I would let Buddy stay outside most of the day. He loves to be outside but hates being tied.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I have never tied my dogs up to a post in the ground or anything, it isn't fair to them. At the cottage they like to keep me in their sites and vice versa. My parents tie up the westies as the younger one likes to go to the neighbours and eat the grizzle from their BBQ!! I give my dogs enough freedom as I trust them and they trust me, until that trust is broken they will have that freedom and we have a better relationship because of it.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I should clarify, I only let them off leash when I feel it is safe enough, they are on leash until we get to a park, trail, cottage or inside the gate at home. 
They are happy with this and don't cross the boundaries that will get their off leash privileges taken away.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I let Dexter outside to play while I am home, and if my mom/dad are home and I'm not, they'll let him out. He's not, under any circumstances, left outside unless someone is home. He stays in his crate when no one is home. If I left him out, I'd be scared to death he'd be gone when I got home. I don't think he'd go through the fence (we have the Invisible Fence), because he's never tried, but you never know. I worry about someone taking him, though I think he'd put up a strong fight. He won't go anywhere near where he "thinks" the fence is.. even if it isn't there and he wasn't trained to think it was there..


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Heh- I just had to comment on the fire risk worries. In my last house, they were trying to sell me a monitored security system. 

- Burglars could break into your house in the middle of the night while you're home alone!
* Shrug- I have a barky dog and a gun. Not a problem.
- A fire could start!
* Shrug- I have alarms and a barky dog. I'd wake up.
- A fire could start when you aren't at home and your dog could be trapped inside!
* Crap. How much?

I didn't actually THINK there'd be a house fire, but jeesh. I got the stupid monitoring.

And that said- Jack had a doggie door so he could go in and out. I think it depends on the environment and the dog. In your case? I would feel ok leaving him outside. But it really boils down to what you're comfortable with.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

rob1 said:


> Heh- I just had to comment on the fire risk worries. In my last house, they were trying to sell me a monitored security system.
> 
> - Burglars could break into your house in the middle of the night while you're home alone!
> * Shrug- I have a barky dog and a gun. Not a problem.
> ...



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

rob1 said:


> Heh- I just had to comment on the fire risk worries. In my last house, they were trying to sell me a monitored security system.
> 
> - Burglars could break into your house in the middle of the night while you're home alone!
> * Shrug- I have a barky dog and a gun. Not a problem.
> ...


Don't feel bad I got that monitor also. I will get a call if my house is on fire lol!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I live in a nice area/neighborhood but I would never feel comfortable leaving my pups outside when I was gone. 
You can control the cirmcumstances in your yard as far as fencing but what if some nut came around and dropped in poison meat or something? 
That is the type of stuff I would worry about.... 

Your yard looks so pretty! Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Ash120 (Jan 29, 2012)

Phoebe's mom said:


> Does anyone leave their dogs in the backyard during the day?
> The weather is getting better and my dogs love being outside. The backyard is secure and safe the worst they could do is dig, we have some safe dog stuff that extends the fence into the ground. Both have been trained not to bark, both microchipped and have tags. I have been letting them out during the day for longer periods of time without me.
> My neighbor leaves his dog outside while at work and has had no problems.
> I am only at work for Max 3 hours at a time. They could come with me but they prefer it in the backyard and being outside.
> ...



Please tell me how do you train not to bark? I would really love to train mine that way.. he is 4 months and will bark his head off if i come in to grab something in the house and leave him for just a second in the yard.I i can see him through the window and back door so he is never out of sight..)


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

One suggestion Claire, you may have done this already. If your hydro meter is in the backyard, they can attached a special receptor on in so that they can read it almost from the road. That way you don't have to worry about them coming in and maybe leaving the gate open on you. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My two are only outside when I'm home. That's just how I've always been and I won't change. My cousin just lost her Catahoula right before Christmas to poisoning. Someone tossed a piece of meat over the fence and her dog ate it, (neighbors had found other pieces of tainted meat in their backyards, but their dogs were locked inside at the time). 

She had always left her dogs outside while she was at work. Great neighborhood, wonderful neighbors, lived in the same house for years and years. So you never know what will happen no matter how safe you feel your neighborhood is. I just won't risk it. But again, that's _my_ choice.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do leave mine have access to the backyard if I may not be home for a few hours. They have a dog door access to in my house. My back yard is fenced in and the one gate is locked with a pad lock. 

I have no issues with doing this but as mentioned above it is all a matter of choice for each person.


----------

